# Gone For A Day



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

On August 10th I will be going on a trip. Me and my dad will be leaving at 9:00Am and will not be back until 4:00Am. I'm worried about leaving Sonic alone for this long. Will he be ok or should I ask my mom if she can check on him?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I think he should be fine since it isn't all that long. But there's no harm in having someone check on him 

He will be sleeping for a majority of that time also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Tom said:


> He will be sleeping for a majority of that time also.


That is very true. He'd be sleeping for more then half the time.


----------

